# What to study for licensure exams?



## jawyman

This post is more for my PCA brothers. I heard there is a small booklet or pamphlet that gives men a guide as to what to study in preparation of licensure. Do any of you know what I am talking about? Thank you all and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Covenant Joel

jawyman said:


> This post is more for my PCA brothers. I heard there is a small booklet or pamphlet that gives men a guide as to what to study in preparation of licensure. Do any of you know what I am talking about? Thank you all and Merry Christmas.


 
Here's the booklet, written by Chapell and Meek on preparing for licensure and ordination exams:

Covenant Bookstore: Preparing for Licensure and Ordination Exams - Covenant Seminary Bookstore


----------



## jawyman

Oh thank you brother. I appreciate this.


----------



## Covenant Joel

jawyman said:


> Oh thank you brother. I appreciate this.


 
No problem.


----------



## Wayne

Chapter 19 of the PCA''s _Book of Church Order_ covers licensure. The second paragraph of that chapter in particular discusses what is covered in the licensure exam.

See more here: Historical Development of the PCA Book of Church Order : Chapter 19, Paragraph 2

To prepare for the section covering polity, it is probably sufficient to thoughtfully read through the BCO.
It is available here: Presbyterian Church in America:* Stated Clerk / Administrative Committee

You might also consider reading Dr. Taylor's section in Who Runs the Church?

Then if you want more coverage of any section of the BCO, including some commentary, see here:
Historical Development of the PCA Book of Church Order : Project Home Page

And if I can be of further help, just write.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Jeff, Just a side question.... are you now seeking ordination in the PCA, or are you hoping the PCA booklet will help with OPC exams? 

Confused in LA, 
Your buddy.


----------



## Romans922

On Chapell's study guide thing, make sure you go through and correct problems that you may find in there. I found theology that was not consistent with my own and/or Bible verses that weren't correct to what they were supposed to be referring to.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

You should know your Bible, as you can be expected to show your familiarity with it in Committee. I do not know if a written Bible-test is administered in the Presbytery.

Languages: in this Presbytery, you will need to have a very basic knowledge which you can demonstrate in Committee; the written exams usually allow generous use of helps, commentaries, class notes, etc.; but nothing that parses the text; keep an eye on the clock.

For the Theology exam (whether in Committee or on the floor), I strongly recommend spending most (or all) of your preparation time in the Confession of Faith and Catechisms, using whatever guides you can find. Systematic theology volume is not what you need now (but if Reymond is the only thing you have, it could be the best organized for this job). Knowing how the catechism answers relate to the Confession shortens many an answer, and can help you come off a lot better than a long, rambling answer that may or may not hit the key points at issue. Poised and knowledgeable, having succinct, pointed answers is what shortens the hour considerably--for both you and the men in the pews.

When I was examined in theology for licensure (OPC, PNoCal), my examiner sat on the front row of pews, and I stood at a podium facing the Presbytery. He opened his WCF, and proceeded to turn the pages, questioning me steadily for approximately an hour and fifteen minutes; at that time, questions were allowed from the floor (which lasted another 15mins or so). From what I've seen, this Presbytery has similar standards of questioning.

Church history is a test that you take on your own time, using almost any sources you can lay hands on.

You do not need to study apologetics or have BCO mastery for licensure. You will be asked to give a devotional (a short sermon) which shows you putting your knowledge into service.


I do not think "studying the test to take the test" does anyone much good.
Know your Bible. Know how to handle your Bible. Know the theology that this church confesses to be biblical.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Have you asked your pastor, or better yet, someone on the examinations committee what types of things they typically look for? I did that and it helped.

Also, I was able to sit in on a couple committee exams prior to taking them myself. This was exceptionally valuable.

Finally, at the risk of sounding arrogant, it really helps if you simply know your stuff. The exams shouldn't be something that you cram the night before in order to pass. They should reflect your cummulative knowledge from your studies over the years. So do you know your stuff? If I stated listing Psalms asking you what they're about, could you answer? Stuff like that.
As far as theology - I can't stress it enough - know it. You should know it already.There are a limited number of topics, an orthodox answer to each topic is not that difficult. Etc.


----------



## jawyman

Nate, no, I am firmly an OPC'er. Kyle Borg and I were chatting and he mentioned the pamphlet is all. I really only have Greek, Hebrew, and Theology left to write. I was just looking for an aid.


----------



## jawyman

Contra_Mundum said:


> You should know your Bible, as you can be expected to show your familiarity with it in Committee. I do not know if a written Bible-test is administered in the Presbytery.
> 
> Languages: in this Presbytery, you will need to have a very basic knowledge which you can demonstrate in Committee; the written exams usually allow generous use of helps, commentaries, class notes, etc.; but nothing that parses the text; keep an eye on the clock.
> 
> For the Theology exam (whether in Committee or on the floor), I strongly recommend spending most (or all) of your preparation time in the Confession of Faith and Catechisms, using whatever guides you can find. Systematic theology volume is not what you need now (but if Reymond is the only thing you have, it could be the best organized for this job). Knowing how the catechism answers relate to the Confession shortens many an answer, and can help you come off a lot better than a long, rambling answer that may or may not hit the key points at issue. Poised and knowledgeable, having succinct, pointed answers is what shortens the hour considerably--for both you and the men in the pews.
> 
> When I was examined in theology for licensure (OPC, PNoCal), my examiner sat on the front row of pews, and I stood at a podium facing the Presbytery. He opened his WCF, and proceeded to turn the pages, questioning me steadily for approximately an hour and fifteen minutes; at that time, questions were allowed from the floor (which lasted another 15mins or so). From what I've seen, this Presbytery has similar standards of questioning.
> 
> Church history is a test that you take on your own time, using almost any sources you can lay hands on.
> 
> You do not need to study apologetics or have BCO mastery for licensure. You will be asked to give a devotional (a short sermon) which shows you putting your knowledge into service.
> 
> 
> I do not think "studying the test to take the test" does anyone much good.
> Know your Bible. Know how to handle your Bible. Know the theology that this church confesses to be biblical.


 
Bruce, the Presbytery of MI/ON administers a 5-hour written English Bible exam. The Theology exam is usually always conducted on the floor of Presbytery and there was a change with Church History. Church History is now a 6-hour closed-book exam.


----------

